# Millennials



## Ripcord22A (May 2, 2016)

http://freemasonsfordummies.blogspot.com/2016/05/new-book-millennial-apprentices-by.html?m=1

Things that make you go hnmmmm!?

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Bloke (May 3, 2016)

Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## Christopher Quinten (May 17, 2016)

Great article.  I became a Master Mason at 22 and am a Millennial myself and I agree with pretty much everything in the article.


----------



## Ripcord22A (May 18, 2016)

Christopher Quinten said:


> Great article.  I became a Master Mason at 22 and am a Millennial myself and I agree with pretty much everything in the article.


I became a mason at 27, and am technically a millennial.  Even though I don't agree with the time frame they have labled Millennials,  to me millennials are 1992 forward.  Those of us that were born in the mid 80s and grew up in the 90s are not millennials.  There are a few that behave like it but for the most part, we are before the everyone gets a trophy era.  I do agree with the article and want to read the book


----------



## dfreybur (May 18, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> we are before the everyone gets a trophy era



I wonder about that expression.  Is it subject to proof by counter example or is it a discussion of a statistical trend known to have exceptions?

I was on the high school soccer team in the mid-1970s.  I have a soccer trophy.  Because everyone on the team got one.  If they had handed out fewer trophies than members I would not have gotten one. 

It is traditional at the Olympics to hand out a pewter memorial token to everyone who competes who does not get a medal.  Making your country's Olympic team is extremely far from everyone getting a trophy, but at the Olympics everyone does get a trophy.

I figure there's some concept going on that I just don't understand and so my examples don't apply.  But my examples are times when everyone got a trophy.


----------



## Ripcord22A (May 18, 2016)

dfreybur said:


> I wonder about that expression.  Is it subject to proof by counter example or is it a discussion of a statistical trend known to have exceptions?
> 
> I was on the high school soccer team in the mid-1970s.  I have a soccer trophy.  Because everyone on the team got one.  If they had handed out fewer trophies than members I would not have gotten one.
> 
> ...



Doug, its an expression.  I too have baseball trophies when I wasn't the MVP or highest batting averages ect ect.  The difference is the trophies I have are much smaller then when I had the most HRs on a team, or when I played Hockey and broke the league record for most Goals in a game and season.  The players that got those special recognition trophies we recognized in front of the team/league everyone else was a "Make sure to grab a trophy when you leave"  your olympic example is similar to the science fairs in JR High everyone got a "participation" ribbon but it was just placed on their experiement during judging where the 1-3rd place winners were announced in front of the whole school.

the EVERONE GETS A TROPHY era is that now those special recognition trophies are being marginalized.  I know of at least 3 highschool on the westcoast that don't allow the valedic/saludatorians and national honor society recitients to wear special cords/sashes on their grad robes.

My son told me the other day that he doesn't want his baseball team to win because winners are bullies  I almost lost my mind.  this is the kind of crap that our kids are being taught at school.


----------



## dfreybur (May 18, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> the EVERONE GETS A TROPHY era is that now those special recognition trophies are being marginalized.  I know of at least 3 highschool on the westcoast that don't allow the valedic/saludatorians and national honor society recitients to wear special cords/sashes on their grad robes.



Ugh.  No wonder I had no idea what the expression means.  It would never have occurred to me that could happen on my planet.  Clearly we've been inundated by folks from some other planet.

It's the opposite of the Masonic lesson of personal excellence.  I find it bizarre that folks taught that would be flocking to our doors wanting our methods of teaching personal excellence.


----------



## Ripcord22A (May 18, 2016)

dfreybur said:


> Ugh.  No wonder I had no idea what the expression means.  It would never have occurred to me that could happen on my planet.  Clearly we've been inundated by folks from some other planet.[\QUOTE]
> 
> Yes they are called liberals!
> 
> ...


----------



## Ripcord22A (May 18, 2016)

;lkasjdf


----------



## JJones (May 18, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> we are before the everyone gets a trophy era.



I disagree. Almost every past master at both lodges I've been a member of have a Golden Trowel award and most of them are much older than I am (I'm 32).


----------



## Ripcord22A (May 18, 2016)

JJones said:


> I disagree. Almost every past master at both lodges I've been a member of have a Golden Trial award and most of them are much older than I am (I'm 32).


I dont know what that is

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Bloke (May 18, 2016)

JJones said:


> .Almost every past master at both lodges I've been a member of have a Golden Trial.....



What's a Golden Trial ?


----------



## JJones (May 19, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> I dont know what that is





Bloke said:


> What's a Golden Trial ?



Oops, it's Golden Trowel actually, and I forget not everyone here is from Texas anymore.

The Golden Trowel is a service award for past masters. Each lodge can award one a year and GL encourages lodges to do so, which probably works out well for larger lodges...but small country lodges giving this award on a yearly basis end up with most the membership being awarded a Golden Trowel.


----------



## Bloke (May 19, 2016)

JJones said:


> Oops, it's Golden Trowel actually, and I forget not everyone here is from Texas anymore.
> 
> The Golden Trowel is a service award for past masters. Each lodge can award one a year and GL encourages lodges to do so, which probably works out well for larger lodges...but small country lodges giving this award on a yearly basis end up with most the membership being awarded a Golden Trowel.



Thanks.


----------



## Ripcord22A (May 19, 2016)

JJones said:


> Oops, it's Golden Trowel actually, and I forget not everyone here is from Texas anymore.
> 
> The Golden Trowel is a service award for past masters. Each lodge can award one a year and GL encourages lodges to do so, which probably works out well for larger lodges...but small country lodges giving this award on a yearly basis end up with most the membership being awarded a Golden Trowel.



I disagree that this award is the same as everyone gets a trophy.  I don't know the exact requirememnts for it but it seems that the brother that gets awarded it had to do "something" above and beyond his peers.  there for he gets recognized for it.  Even if that "something" is spearheading the annual pancake breakfast.


----------



## Glen Cook (May 19, 2016)

Do you find the purported Millenial traits as prevalent amongst those who have served in the military?  I haven't in my experience.


----------



## Ripcord22A (May 19, 2016)

Glen Cook said:


> Do you find the purported Millenial traits as prevalent amongst those who have served in the military?  I haven't in my experience.


Not as prevalent, however The Military has had to change the way it handles certain things in order to deal with the rising entitlementness.  Such as we cant scream at the lower enlisted anymore, I also cant take them out to the preverbial woodline and destroy them when they mess up, now we have to write up a counseling form and tell them why what they did was wrong and how they can fix it.  Ill tell you what, wheni was a Private I was deathly afraid of what sadistic exercise my NCOs were going to dream up next if I messed up, if they counciled me, I forgot about 10 min later, but when I got the dog piss smoked out of me for 4 hrs for being 5 min late to a formation, guess what, I am now 15 min early to the 15 min early time hacks.


----------



## Ripcord22A (May 19, 2016)

But some of these kids have never been screamed at or told they couldn't do something.  So when they get to Basic and especially if they get to a specialized unit like an Army Airborne unit and they get told they are suck at something, they break down and cry to IG that their team leader hurt their wittle fewlings!


----------



## Glen Cook (May 19, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> Not as prevalent, however The Military has had to change the way it handles certain things in order to deal with the rising entitlementness.  Such as we cant scream at the lower enlisted anymore, I also cant take them out to the preverbial woodline and destroy them when they mess up, now we have to write up a counseling form and tell them why what they did was wrong and how they can fix it.  Ill tell you what, wheni was a Private I was deathly afraid of what sadistic exercise my NCOs were going to dream up next if I messed up, if they counciled me, I forgot about 10 min later, but when I got the dog piss smoked out of me for 4 hrs for being 5 min late to a formation, guess what, I am now 15 min early to the 15 min early time hacks.


Our version was EMI: Extra Military Instruction.


----------



## dfreybur (May 19, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> Such as we cant scream at the lower enlisted anymore, I also cant take them out to the preverbial woodline and destroy them when they mess up.



Screaming and verbal abuse was already out when I arrived at Navy boot camp in 1978.  So I guess it's nice to see you green guys catching up.  ;^)

The effect of a scowl and a deep "Stop right there" had the same effect from my Company Commander in boot camp that it did from my Dad when I was a tot.  Very paternal effect.  Very effective.


----------



## JJones (May 19, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> I disagree that this award is the same as everyone gets a trophy.  I don't know the exact requirememnts for it but it seems that the brother that gets awarded it had to do "something" above and beyond his peers.  there for he gets recognized for it.  Even if that "something" is spearheading the annual pancake breakfast.



I don't know, when everybody receives the same thing then that thing loses it's value IMO. In hindsight maybe it's not the best example in regards to the topic bit I feel it's not much different.


----------



## Ripcord22A (May 19, 2016)

Well think about military awards...take the Army Commendation award, everyone that gets it gets the same award but are awarded for different reasons

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Bloke (May 19, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> Well think about military awards...take the Army Commendation award, everyone that gets it gets the same award but are awarded for different reasons



Well, those not in the Army do not get it, just like those who  do not go through the East do not get the award in question. For me, it's like the title "Brother" - every Freemason may hold it, but you must earn it every day and in terms of service, contribution and perhaps merit, not all brothers are equal...

I've not go a problem with "everyone gets an award" if they have completed the task the award is awarded for. Military guys will have service ribbons, some have purple hearts, even less have MOH. Sounds like the Golden Trowel is a service award, not an award of _special _service or merit. Here, almost every lodge will give a IPM a Past Masters Medal. You get a 50 Year Jewel regardless if you are the largest contributor or someone who never went to lodge but kept paying dues, you just need to realise what the Golden Trowel is; a service award marking you have been through the chair - regardless of how well you did it.


----------



## Bloke (May 19, 2016)

Glen Cook said:


> Do you find the purported Millenial traits as prevalent among those who have served in the military?  I haven't in my experience.



I generally find the guys who have been through the military are often good guys to be around, millennials or not.


----------



## JJones (May 19, 2016)

Bloke said:


> I've not go a problem with "everyone gets an award" if they have completed the task the award is awarded for.



Sometimes the task is nothing more than 'show up' though. 

I agree that most people that have served in the armed forces seem much less entitled than those who haven't. Things may be changing though. My last day in the Air Force was a little more than ten years ago and they were trying to change up a lot of things back then.


----------



## Bill Lins (May 19, 2016)

Bloke said:


> you just need to realise what the Golden Trowel is; a service award marking you have been through the chair - regardless of how well you did it.


Although some Lodges treat it as such, the guidance from the Grand Lodge states otherwise. It is intended only for those Brethren who go way above & beyond the normal duties of whatever position they may hold in the Lodge. It is NOT intended to be awarded every year, but only when a Brother is truly deserving. Some of our Lodges just don't read the instructions.  

*The Golden Trowel Award As Revised May 1, 2009* • Since its inception the Golden Trowel Award continues to be an exciting means for Lodges to recognize and honor distinguished members with an official award from the Grand Lodge of Texas. It is for use by all Texas Lodges.

The Golden Trowel is the Lodge’s formal recognition of a Brother for his devoted service to Masonic principles in general or to his Lodge. It is intended for the Brother who, year after year, quietly, but actively demonstrates his devotion to the teachings of Masonry without thought of recognition or special honors.

Every Lodge has such members. They spread the living cement that builds our Fraternity into a true Brotherhood. • You will find them at labor in the kitchens, on the work committees, in public office, on community projects, in service clubs, heavily involved in their church activities and in schools – anywhere that a true and steady hand of assistance is needed.

It is to those Master Craftsmen that the Golden Trowel Award is designated as the highest Award a Lodge can bestow upon an individual member. • This award is not intended to replace or supersede any individual recognition award already established by a Lodge. It provides the advantages of a single, official award, which is recognized statewide.
*
Requirements*

1. Recipients of the award will be chosen by a Golden Trowel Committee appointed by the Worshipful Master at the beginning of the Masonic year. The Committee will be comprised of three of the five most immediate, and available, living Past Masters of the Lodge. Their responsibility is to review the activities of all members to determine if any qualify for this high honor. _If none qualify, then no award should be made._

2. A Lodge may vote to name any Lodge member the committee feels is truly worthy, of this special award. It should not be made for routine Masonic activities. A member who has served as Master or a Warden is not eligible for the award until three years after the date he completes his term.

3. No more than one Golden Trowel Award may be presented by the Lodge during any Masonic year.

4. The Award must be presented at an open meeting of the Lodge called for that purpose alone. This is to assure that absolutely nothing takes away from or diminishes the importance of this most prestigious award.

5. Any appropriate individual may make the award presentation.

6. The Lodge should make a genuine effort to properly publicize the open meeting in its local media and, without fail, other Lodges in the vicinity should be notified and invited to attend. All Lodges should make special efforts to help other Lodges in their vicinity to honor members by attending their Golden Trowel Award presentations. Such broad support lends additional dignity and importance to the award and increases the opportunity for publicity for the event.

7. When a candidate for the award is chosen, the Lodge should enter the information about the award in its official minutes.

8. The Lodge must send the form to the Grand Secretary. The award will be sent to the Lodge secretary. Please allow four weeks for receipt of the materials. Use care and be very selective in choosing recipients for this award so that its importance is demonstrated in your Lodge at the very highest level.
*
Make the award only when a member truly deserves it.*


----------



## Bloke (May 19, 2016)

Here, there are basically four types of recognition a lodge will give you;

PM Medal - given as a matter of course (but not right) to an IPM, but some lodges decide not to buy one when the guy has done a bad job - but it is rare. *sometimes* the quality of the medal will reflect the budget the lodge sets - ie - go and buy cheap one, go and buy an ubber good one.. the budget reflects how well you were seen to perform... most don't notice that, but I have...
(Conferred) Grand Rank Nomination - rare, it acknowledges merit and length of service
Special member - Free of dues but you have voting rights, for service, but its also used to financially help a bro. If young, it might be given for a period of time (2-5 years in lodges I am involved in).
Honourary member - Free of dues, but dues not payable and no voting rights.


----------



## Bloke (May 19, 2016)

JJones said:


> Sometimes the task is nothing more than 'show up' though..



Often that's half the battle..


----------



## Bloke (May 19, 2016)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> Although some Lodges treat it as such, the guidance from the Grand Lodge states otherwise. It is intended only for those Brethren who go way above & beyond the normal duties of whatever position they may hold in the Lodge. It is NOT intended to be awarded every year, but only when a Brother is truly deserving. Some of our Lodges just don't read the instructions.
> 
> *The Golden Trowel Award As Revised May 1, 2009* • Since its inception the Golden Trowel Award continues to be an exciting means for Lodges to recognize and honor distinguished members with an official award from the Grand Lodge of Texas. It is for use by all Texas Lodges.
> 
> ...



Thanks - much clearer now...


----------



## Companion Joe (May 20, 2016)

dfreybur said:


> Screaming and verbal abuse was already out when I arrived at Navy boot camp in 1978.  So I guess it's nice to see you green guys catching up.  ;^)
> 
> The effect of a scowl and a deep "Stop right there" had the same effect from my Company Commander in boot camp that it did from my Dad when I was a tot.  Very paternal effect.  Very effective.



You must have gone to San Diego. When I went to book camp in 1989, it was was very much in fashion. For two months I thought my name was "dick weed" or "f****t." Heck, the day before boot camp graduation I got my fingers stepped on by a SEAL because he didn't like the position of my hands for the final pushup test.


----------



## dfreybur (May 20, 2016)

Companion Joe said:


> You must have gone to San Diego. When I went to book camp in 1989, it was was very much in fashion. For two months I thought my name was "dick weed" or "f****t." Heck, the day before boot camp graduation I got my fingers stepped on by a SEAL because he didn't like the position of my hands for the final pushup test.



I was at Glakes in 1978.  Maybe my experience was the last gasp of Zumwaldt.  Maybe it was just a few really good CCs.

I still picture BMC B L Arndt shaking his head at us when we didn't do the right thing or nodding at us when we did the right thing.  Just like Dad never angry and never needing to be.  The respect we were treated with left an impression on me far longer lasting than being called names ever could have.  An experience in common with lodge.


----------



## dfreybur (May 20, 2016)

JJones said:


> Sometimes the task is nothing more than 'show up' though.



I think back to special military award license plates I've seen.  Purple Heart.  Legion of Merit.  Distinguished Flying Cross.  Bronze Star.  Every so often even a Silver Star.  Or the other type that's not an award - Gold Star Spouse.

The other day I saw a Meritorious Service Medal plate.  Say what?  The Navy handed me one of those at one point and I'm still puzzled why.  Apparently MSM are traditionally issued to folks who do a good job and show a good attitude but by luck of the draw end up all peace zone service.  Showing up is important - Tons of people never petition or never enlist and plenty of those who do either flake out.  Lots show up but never get ordered into a war zone.

But, on a license plate?  If "everyone gets a medal" the MSM and Good Conduct are the ones they get.


----------



## Ripcord22A (May 20, 2016)

dfreybur said:


> But, on a license plate?  If "everyone gets a medal" the MSM and Good Conduct are the ones they get.



Inncorrect sir at lease in the Army. 
the MSM is a huge deal.  Its the peace time equivalent of the Bronze Star Medal.  In the Army the show up and dont get introuble awards the Good conduct(every three yrs u get one as long as u didnt F up) amd the Army Achievement Medal.  The latter is usually reserved for lower enlisted whe they move to a new duty assignmemt, the loosing unit will give it to them to thank them for their service.  E5s and up in leadership positions usuallly get the Army Comendation Medal for the same reason.  Very rarely will an MSM be hahded out in these scenarios.  You gotta go above and beyond expectations for the MSM



Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Brother JC (May 21, 2016)

When I went through Great Mistakes in '82 my CCs swallowed people's heads when they screamed. We learned quickly that if we won all the things they screamed less.
We always said there were only three medals in the Navy you earned; Rifle, Pistol, and Good Conduct. Everything else was WPRT.


----------



## coachn (May 21, 2016)

dfreybur said:


> ...It's the opposite of the Masonic lesson of personal excellence.  I find it bizarre that folks taught that would be flocking to our doors wanting our methods of teaching personal excellence.


Sure Bro., the lessons are put out there, but, if you examine what actually occurs, it's all lip service. 

You get a degree by paying money, showing up and following a conductor.  You are not required to be excellent.  You are only require to show up for the show and then pay your dues. 

Sure, some jurisdiction require you to learn the script, but even those with this requirement are not requiring the excellence espoused by the scripts.

If we truly taught personal excellence, why do we have so many who haven't a clue as to how that manifests?  

As one wife of a petitioner put forth in earnest, "This all _sound_ great...  How are you going to make my husband better?  If you say that what you profess is important, how come it only takes 3 months to label him a "Master"?  Shouldn't making a good man better take much longer?"


----------



## Companion Joe (May 21, 2016)

dfreybur said:


> I was at Glakes in 1978.  Maybe my experience was the last gasp of Zumwaldt.  Maybe it was just a few really good CCs.
> 
> I still picture BMC B L Arndt shaking his head at us when we didn't do the right thing or nodding at us when we did the right thing.  Just like Dad never angry and never needing to be.  The respect we were treated with left an impression on me far longer lasting than being called names ever could have.  An experience in common with lodge.



Y'all must have been listening to too much James Taylor! My boot camp experience was more Guns N Roses. 

I had a Navy recruiter speaking to my students the other day, and some of the things he said they do now just made me scratch my head. 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Pro


----------



## Companion Joe (May 21, 2016)

Brother JC said:


> When I went through Great Mistakes in '82 my CCs swallowed people's heads when they screamed. We learned quickly that if we won all the things they screamed less.
> We always said there were only three medals in the Navy you earned; Rifle, Pistol, and Good Conduct. Everything else was WPRT.



Fortunately, I earned all three of those. For a squid, earning a Good Conduct Medal is an achievement!


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Pro


----------



## Brother JC (May 21, 2016)

Companion Joe said:


> For a squid, earning a Good Conduct Medal is an achievement!


Amen! Four years of not getting caught acting like a squid!
Outside of medals, there were a number of uniform items that had to be earned, like warfare badges. My prized possession is a black, green, red, and yellow patch I wore on my left breast pocket that struck fear or hatred in many operators eyes...


----------



## Warrior1256 (May 21, 2016)

I'm just glad to have more young people joining!


----------



## Bloke (May 21, 2016)

coachn said:


> Sure Bro., the lessons are put out there, but, if you examine what actually occurs, it's all lip service.
> 
> You get a degree by paying money, showing up and following a conductor.  You are not required to be excellent.  You are only require to show up for the show and then pay your dues.
> 
> ...



Important questions...


----------



## coachn (May 22, 2016)

Bloke said:


> Important questions...


indeed...


----------



## Glen Cook (May 22, 2016)

dfreybur said:


> I think back to special military award license plates I've seen.  Purple Heart.  Legion of Merit.  Distinguished Flying Cross.  Bronze Star.  Every so often even a Silver Star.  Or the other type that's not an award - Gold Star Spouse.
> 
> The other day I saw a Meritorious Service Medal plate.  Say what?  The Navy handed me one of those at one point and I'm still puzzled why.  Apparently MSM are traditionally issued to folks who do a good job and show a good attitude but by luck of the draw end up all peace zone service.  Showing up is important - Tons of people never petition or never enlist and plenty of those who do either flake out.  Lots show up but never get ordered into a war zone.
> 
> But, on a license plate?  If "everyone gets a medal" the MSM and Good Conduct are the ones they get.


An MSM is a show up award?  Not in my experience. A NAM, yes. Maybe even a Comm.


----------

